# Average Joes VS NBA players



## Watching25 (Dec 19, 2015)

Man! The difference is too much

https://youtu.be/bQTpv9RQvxU


----------



## amzoun9595 (Mar 7, 2019)

it's between kobe and d rose...





Bluestacks Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------

